# SPC Jay L. Sevier, 4/1st Special Warfare Training Group



## Ravage (Sep 23, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/September/090923-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Sept. 23, 2009)  – A Soldier assigned to 4th Battalion, 1st Special Warfare Training Group (Airborne) died Sept. 19 while exercising at a gym in Fayetteville.

Spc. Jay L. Sevier, 28, of Austin, Texas, was pronounced dead by doctors at Cape Fear Valley Medical Center, in Fayetteville, at approximately 4 p.m.

“It’s always tragic to lose a Soldier, especially in such an unexpected way,” said Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, commander of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School.  “But our focus now is with Spc. Sevier’s family.  Our thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time.” 

Sevier joined the Army in August 2007 and attended Infantry One Station Unit Training and Airborne School at Fort Benning, Ga., before arriving at USAJFKSWCS to attend the Special Forces Qualification Course. Sevier was in the fourth phase of the six-phase course to be a Special Forces Communications Sergeant.

Sevier’s awards and decorations include the Army Commendation Medal, Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Army Service Ribbon and the Parachutist Badge.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy shit.

RIP Spc. Sevier


----------



## 08steeda (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP Soldier!


----------



## QC (Sep 23, 2009)

That's so sad. RIP.


----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 23, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP SP4 Sevier

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms.

LL


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 23, 2009)

Rest in peace young warrior, blue skies.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 23, 2009)

R.I.P. Damn.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP, gentle winds and soft landings.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Rest in peace SPC Sevier


----------



## tova (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shit this sucks...RIP brother.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 24, 2009)

Well damn.    RIP.


----------



## lancero (Sep 24, 2009)

RIP, SPC


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 24, 2009)

RIP. 

Live life to its fullest ladies and gents - you never know when or where...


----------



## Tricia (Sep 26, 2009)

RIP


----------

